# no lepto shots yet



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all,

My pup won't get his second Lepto shot until he is 16 weeks. The other day I took him for a walk and allowed him to walk in the mud & grass and sniff all he wanted. But after I got home I questioned whether that was wise or not. As I understand it, the leptospira bacteria lives in contaminate water such as mud, lakes, etc. I live in the city so the risk shouldn't be as high. I am just wondering how many of you allowed your pup to explore fields and such prior to getting the 2 recommended Lepto shot?

Thanks,
Tou


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Unless you are in a high risk area, the lepto vaccine isn't necessary. Here are some links to Dr. Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol and to info specifically on lepto. 

http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/tagged/vaccines
http://drjeandoddspethealthresource...76980/leptospirosis-dog-vaccines#.Ux9r-kJdWD1

I choose not to vaccinate for lepto at all, but assess the risk for yourself. 

That said, a young puppy's immune system isn't fully developed yet so they could pick up other minor bugs. Be cautious and wise about where you go, but don't keep your pup locked inside.


----------



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

Very interesting I didn't realize there was this much controversy over this vaccine. I'll obviously discuss this more with my vet...but what shots do you all give your dogs? DAP & Rabies seems like a must for me.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua had a bad reaction to the lepto vaccine, so if we encounter lepto, it will be treatment or bust, for us. Our vet said that since lepto isn't super prevalent around our area in NC, finishing the vaccine for single year's prevention wasn't worth the risk.

She had a nasty reaction after getting her third combo, second flu, and first lepto vaccines at the same appointment. About 8 hours after her shots, she started vomiting, having diarrhea, and got red around the eyes, lips, nose, in her ears, and around her paw pads. of course, it happened after hours, so after a visit to the e-vet, some steroids, two antihistamines, and some fluids, she's back home napping. The vet called it a "moderate" reaction, but it was kinda scary and certainly left my wallet a few hundred bucks lighter..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

ooh sorry to hear about Lua! Scout got a combo shot too, but in the future I'll try to space them out.

vangtt, I'd agree DAP and rabies are good. I'd never thought much about vaccinations until I read some things on the forum. Now I've come to conclusion that many vets over-vaccinate as a way of earning easy revenue. That sounds a bit conspiratorial, but the from the research I've read it just doesn't make sense to vaccinate every year. Humans don't get vaccinated every year. You get your childhood shots, some boosters, and you assume you're covered. Scout's coming up on 1 yr, so we'll be due for her next round of shots. I'm planning on getting a 3 yr rabies vaccine and titer tests which check for antibodies for the DAP viruses. If there are sufficient antibodies, you skip the booster shot. I'm hoping my vet will be on board! So far they've been fine with selective vaccination and honored my request to wait until 20+ wks for rabies.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

eins-- no worries! that was months ago. I think she was 13.5 weeks when that happened. needless to say, we'll be avoiding the lepto vaccine from now on. 

o.p. -- i'll keep up with Lua's puppy combo for another year (there's a particularly virulent strain of parvo hanging around in my area that's been seen in even adolescent dogs), her rabies 3 year, and her influenza and bordetella vaccs, since she goes to daycare and training classes. I would have really liked to have her vaccinated for lepto since I know she enjoys the water, but that shot just doesn't agree with her, so I'm extra vigilant about having her in for a check-up whenever i feel like something's not right with her. I'm grateful to have a vet that I trust, so I mostly just stick to whatever she recommends, vaccine-wise.

organic -- the post-16 week thing is a really interesting idea. I wonder if your vet knows of any research examining that, or whether it's a rule of thumb that she's seen in practice. Either way, interesting hypothesis. I'm also hoping to get on board with the titre tests, too, as they seem much more sensible... I'd never get a chickenpox vaccine because I'm already immune, so why would i vaccinate my dog for something she may already be immune to?


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

All this vaccination stuff makes my head ache , but I am pleased to be learning it.

I just got Laika her one year follow up for rabies (unfortunately it is mandatory yearly by law), and she has had a persistent lump where she received the injection. Of course, after getting the shot I read about the different types of rabies shots and what they contain ... had no idea that the strain/composition, etc made such a big difference in potential reactions.

She is "due" for all the other typical vaccinations as well, but she will not be getting those. If, after doing some research I find a high probability for a particular disease I will titer her first, then depending on results consider further vaccinations.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll have to share those with my vet, should she object --- thanks!


----------

